# I have a question about making tincture and oil from hash



## Hackerman (Mar 17, 2015)

I must be missing something.

Let's say I take an ounce of hash.

Decarb it.

Put it in the Magical Butter Machine with a 5th of Everclear.

Boil off the alcohol.

Don't I just have my hash back again? LMAO

Why not just eat the decarb'd hash? LOL

OK, I understand how butter and fats will help your body ingest it. I do recall reading that alcohol does the same thing (is that true?). So, I see some advantage there.

Then, boil off the alcohol and it's more tolerable and becomes a smaller dose. I'm good with that.

I don't know, seems like a circle to me. LOL I end up with the same thing I started with. LOL

So, the question is.... does the processing of the powdered hash, into the tincture and then the oil, make it stronger? When it's all said and done, is a gram of oil about the same as taking a gram of the original powdered hash?

I have been doing a lot of experimenting with edibles lately. And, I guess the best way to know the answer is through trial and experience. However, I am certainly open to input from anyone who is more familiar than I.

Thanks in advance.

I made some candy tonight that was delicious. I guess that's another reason. LOL


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 17, 2015)

Seems to me the only difference is one is powder and the other is liquid.  In liquid form, it might be better for mixing in other liquids (drinks, sauces, etc).


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 17, 2015)

> Let's say I take an ounce of hash.
> 
> Decarb it.
> 
> ...




loops... never a good thing


isn't what you described close to Rose's RSO recipe ?

the concentration level you can achieve in a given medium and how your body absorbs it?  

[stoner logic]
burn-->air-->lungs-->blood-->brain
dissolve-->thin skin membrane-->blood-->brain 
dissolve-->digest-->stomach wall-->blood-->brain
[/stoner logic]

I would run decarbed hash through the MB machine and then boil off till its the viscosity you want to (can best) ingest 

Eating it "straight" feels like its missing a step; being dissolved in something (lipids of some sort, Everclear, Butane, ISO etc etc)


:48:

damn these cannacaps :fly:


edit
they explain it way better than I ever could... organic chemistry lol
http://skunkpharmresearch.com/simple-alkanes-alcohols-and-ethers/


----------

